# GPS Haunt Directory



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but here goes...

I work for....a large navigation company... and I had this idea the other day for an accessory for personal navigation devices. I had the idea of creating a custom POI(points of interest) add-on of just haunted houses thoughout the country. Then people could download it to their nav unit, and anywhere they traveled in the months of Sept-Oct they could see where local haunted attractions were, get pricing info, contact information, etc... I'va actually already started working on it...but its going to be a HUGE undertaking to do it right, so I wanted to get some opinions from people on wheather or not this seemed even remotely interesting...

Also, as an add-on, I'm trying to convince the design studio here to create me a Halloween package of vehicle icons that'll include a hearse, a rolling pumpkin, a witch on a broom and a ghost...That's kind of out of my league, though...


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I like it. Very cool. Reminds me though that I need to see if there is an upgrade for my nav unit. Guess I need to go look on the web.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea to our community, I'm sure. As for the mass marketing appeal?...


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*go for it*

thats a great idea, I'll buy a tom tom for that!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That sounds like a good idea. I have a site called Hauntseker.com maybe we could team up to make this work?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the feedback, guys! I don't intend for it to ever be any sort of commercial thing...just sort of a little fun add-on. Although if it were to get to the point where the information like prices and dates are changing too drastically, or haunt owners are complaining that they aren't in it or something, then I might have to instate some sort of fee for keeping track of and updating information, but who knows...

DT, I like the idea of teaming up, since you've got a bit of a start already on keeping a log of haunts by state. I've been going to some sites like Haunted Illinois and using their information on haunts, and also some stuff from Haunted Attraction, but not all haunts keep their info updated on all sites, so coverage is a bit spotty...


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Wonderful idea !!!! A list of haunts AND directions in the palm of your hand. Isn't technology wonderful?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, before you get into this remember that a lot of haunters are not ready to display their address on the net, let alone being able to download it to a GPS device. Christmas people love having their address posted for people to find them, Halloween people are not so much. I have had a few people freak out because they didn't relize that there were alot of people seeing their address. I also tell them that I will remove it in a sec if they don't like it up there. I have yet had anyone back out totally but remember this might be only good for people who are really into displaying their Halloween stuff or Pro Haunts.

I also wanted to say that as long as your service is free I don't mind helping. I don't believe in charging, unless it is for sex. LOL. Not planning on giving out emails and such but as long as everyone is ready for such a thing then I would like to team up.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I like the idea. Would this work with any GPS, or for a specific brand?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

DT, I had intended this to be a pro-haunt directory, assuming that they are the ones least likely to have a problem with it, since they spend money on advertising and give out their address anyway. If a private haunter wanted to be in the directory, then I would have no problem adding them, but it was never my intention to just add private haunt addresses randomly.

BuriedAlive, if I can fugure out the formats that other GPS units use for this sort of stuff, then I could probably port the data to a format that would be supported. I doubt they are universal in the data formats they use. Since I work for Garmin, they would be the first gauranteed one to work with it. ;-)

I would also hate to release something without testing it, so I'd need to get my hands on other GPS units, which we have tons of floating around the office, but that may be a bit more difficult. I'll have to look into what formats TomTom and Magellan use...


----------

